
Microsoft, Intel Combine Deep Learning and Pixels to Nix Malware - jpmellojr
https://jpmellojr.blogspot.com/2020/05/microsoft-intel-combine-deep-learning.html
======
jpmellojr
Microsoft and Intel researchers have found a way to combine artificial
intelligence and image analysis to create a highly effective means to combat
malicious software infections.

